# Online Source for Cookbooks - or any other books!



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share a quick note.  Lately, I have been buying a bunch of cookbooks at half.com.  This is a subsidiary of Ebay.  Multiple sellers list their books and you can search and pick the ones you want.  You can add books to your "Wishlist" along with a price you are willing to pay, and you receive an email when the book becomes available at that price.  Shipping within the US for the first hardcover is $3.99 and around $3 for hardcover thereafter.  Unless I really really want a book - and want it NOW - I usually set the target price at about a buck.  At those prices, if I receive and read a book and don't like it - I havent lost much - and I just donate it to my local Goodwill.


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

I always like checking amazon and half before I make a decision to buy something, there's often a much lower offer on one of the sites.

I wasn't aware of the notification system on half though, that's really cool!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My friend uses half.com a lot. I use alibris for used books quite a bit. I've not had any problems with quality from them and plenty of coupons available to help defray the shipping costs.  

It's fun to look at project gutenberg which has some old public domain cookbooks in it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

When I want a cookbook, I check amazon, ebay, abebooks and alibris and I've scored lots of good deals at all of those websites.


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

Also Kitchen Arts & Letters in Manhattan. No online ordering, but one can phone them, email them, or fill out a request for out of print books. Nice people to deal with.


----------

